# Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung



## King-Nytro (19. Oktober 2010)

*Hallo alle zusammen,
wollte mir einen Trolley zulegen und bin beim Ebay Shop Ulli-Dulli über den Trolley XXL aufmerksam geworden. Hat Ihn jemand und kann was über den Trolley berichten ?

Hier der Link:http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUHEIT-TROLLEY-...Camping_Outdoor_Rucksäcke&hash=item5889d88c3f

Mfg Sydney*


----------



## flasha (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Den Trolley hatte ich mir auch schon seit geraumer Zeit ins Auge gefasst! Habe mir da schon einiges an Tackle bestellt...Rod Pod und Rute...die Qualität ist wirklich gut und das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis ist wirklich Klasse! Bestell es dir doch einfach und schau dir das Teil an! Günstiger kommt man nun wiklich nicht an einem Trolley ran! Hast bei nichtgefallen 14 Tage Umtauschgarantie! Aber glaube mir, davon wirst du nicht gebrauchtmachen


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Ich hab mir quasi blind ein Brandungsdreibein bei Ulli Dulli bestellt und es ist toll. Die Schnur von Ulli ist allerdings maximal zum aufhängen von Türkränzen geeignet, Knotenfestigkeit ist ein Witz.

Trotdem, Ulli guter Mann.


----------



## black bull (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

moin,
ich habe den vorgänger von dem trolly.... mact sein dienst gut..nur max 50kg nutzung von der achse..das steht aufn reifen.....hatte mir dort nen hi pod geholt gehabt..hat nicht lange gehalten..pro fishing is zwar günstig aber erwarte keine lebensdauer...ne rolle und ne carp rute von skorpion hat nen jahr ehalten,,den rod pod hab ich seit 3 jahren..der wird noch weitere 3 jahre bei mir halten...


----------



## King-Nytro (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Mh haben wohl nicht soviel den Esel  ...


----------



## Salmotom (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

hab mir das Teil letzte Woche gekauft . Alles in allem kannst damit nichts falsch machen , der V Doppelrahmen zur Radaufhängung is wohl auch ne deutliche Verbesserung zum Vorgängermodell . Einzig die Griffgummis wirken etwas verbesserungswürdig , die kann man aber durch Fahrrad , Rollstuhl usw. Griffe austauschen . 1 mal benutz hab ich ihn bis jetz und hab den Kauf nicht bereut ...

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Carras (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Hi,

Kumpel und ich haben das Teil auch. Bislang können wir uns nicht beschweren. Preis / Leistung passt


----------



## Wiederanfänger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Hallo Sydney,

habe das Ding vor 2 Tagen bestellt und bin gespannt wie der ist.

Soll Freitag hier sein.

Da er Samstag zum Jugendangeln eingesetzt werden soll, gibts den Kommentar dann ab Samstag.

@Rheinbarbe. Welches Brandungsreibein hast du denn?
Der hat da eines im Angebot für knapp 40EUR. So mit Aluprofilen.
Ist das das?
Würde mich nämlich auch noch interessieren.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## King-Nytro (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Hey Wiederanfänger !!!
Habe den Trolley heute morgen Bestellt und wurde heute auch Versand. Ich denke mal das er auch Freitag da sein wird. Dann werde ich mein Kommentar hier herreinstellen. Ein Feedback von dir wäre auch toll und unsere beiden Bewärtungen helfen anderen evtl. später mal bei Ihrer Kaufentscheidung.

Gruß Sydney


----------



## joop85 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Ich hab in mir am Sonntag bestellt müsste eigentlich heute oder morgen kommen. Bis jetzt hab ich nichts negatives drüber gehört, kenne viele die den haben. 
Wo man drauf Achten sollte ist das man den Trolly in xxl bestellt. Da hat das Rad ein Durchmesser von 38cm. Was sehr wichtig ist. ULLI hat auch ein Trolly mit kleineren Rad, da gibt es auf schlechten Wegen manchmal Probleme beim schieben.


----------



## Kotzi (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Hatte den Trolly auch für meinen Vater geholt , aber wieder verkauft weil er einfach nie genutzt wurde, lag aber nicht an dem Trolly.
Finde den Trolly für den Preis top! Gut Verarbeitet ohne Schnick Schnack, 
nur halt keine Aufbau oder Gebrauchsanweisung , aber nach 5 Minuten ist man hinter dem System.


----------



## King-Nytro (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

*Sooo meine Karpfenfreunde !!!
Heute ist nun mein Trolley angekommen. 
Er ist wirklich gut Verarbeitet  und macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Der Trolley läst sich schnell und gut  zusammensetzen. Das Rad ist mit zwei Kugellagern gelagert. Der Trolley  ist gut Lackiert und macht einen sehr schönen optischen Eindruck. Er ist komplett seitlich und nach vorne Verstellbar.
Die Verstellung der Seitenbegrenzung und der vorderen Begrenzung ist mit  zwei druck Stiften versehn , was das herrausziehn etwas zur Fummel  arbeit macht. Ein dritter Arm kann von Vorteil sein |rolleyes.
 Aber für den Preis sieht man darüber hinweg. Desweiteren besitzt er schöne größe Ösen um Spanngummis zu Spannen (Auch im Lieferunfang).

Nun den Trolley mit dem ganzen Tackle beladen und eine Proberunde im  Garten gedreht. Es schiebt sich Federleicht und das Geweicht des Tackles  merkt man nun garnicht mehr. Wie er sich auf Dauer benutzen läst kann  ich noch nicht Sagen. Ich habe aber ein Wirklich gutes Gefühl.

Mein Fazit: Für den tollen Preis von 59 Euro kann man nichts Falsch machen. Sehr Robust und gut im Fahrverhalten. Ich denke er kann auch mit dem ein oder anderen Teueren Model mithalten.

Gruß Sydney
*


----------



## jaan (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

moinsen,
ich hab das dingen jetzt seit einem jahr im gebrauch und glaube das war so mit mein bestes schnäpchen! 
die karre schiebt sich fast von selbst, da die achse zentral unter der ladefläche angebracht ist und nicht wie bei manch anderen modellen davor liegt (z.b. anaconda). mir fällt auch echt nichts negatives zu dieser kiste ein, zuschlagen solange der vorrat reicht. 
ach doch noch was, das gute stück is schon ein bischen am rosten, ist aber wirklich geringfügig und ich gehe damit auch nicht wirklich pfleglich um. werde damit bestimmt noch etliche jahre rumgurken

mfg
jan


----------



## Xarrox (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Ich habe den Trolley auch und bin sehr zufrieden!
Hatte vorher so einen einfachen von Kogha mit 2 Reifen der war aber nicht so der bringer.
Jetzt den von ulli dulli seit nem halben jahr und muss sagen das er sehr gut ist und ich habe ihn schon so vollgepackt das ich kaum drüberschauen konnte und er ließ sich noch gut schieben!
Für den Preis Unschlagbar!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Hallo Sydney,

mein Trolley ist immer noch nicht da.

Mit was verschickt der Ulli die Dinger?

Wenns Hermes oder GLS ist wundert mich das nicht.

Habe noch nie einen so schlechten/ langsamen Versender gesehen.

Wenn ich den Trolley mal habe, schreibe ich auch was dazu.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Haider5000 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Hallo,
Ulli versendet immer mit DPD.
Mfg


----------



## Wiederanfänger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Hallo Haider5000,

danke für den Hinweis.

Die Liefern wahrscheinlich nicht am Samstag aus.

Jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall schlauer.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

So, der Trolley ist da.

Wie schon einige geschrieben haben, das Ding ist klasse.

Habe selten so viel Angelgerät für das Geld bekommen.

Wer so einen Trolley sucht, mach meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch mit diesem.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## waschlabaschdu (2. April 2013)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Mal sone Frage :
Bekommt man den noch irgendwo?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. April 2013)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Hi, 
Bei ihm im Shop hab ich ihn nicht entdeckt.


----------



## waschlabaschdu (5. April 2013)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Schade :/ hätte ihn gerne gehabt


----------



## clauso (11. April 2013)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Habe meinen mittlerweile knapp 4 Jahre im Dauereinsatz - hier und da mal ne Schraube nachziehen aber das Ding ist echt unverwüstbar!

Mein Kumpel hat ein baugleiches Modell von einer "Marke" - hat das Doppelte bezahlt und der Trolley ist identisch!

TOP!


----------



## Marc 24 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Ulli Dulli (Delta-Fishing) Trolley Erfahrung*

Ich habe auf den Trolley von Ulli-Dulli. Es ist wirklich ein super Teil, nur hat es (für mich) zwei Nachteile:

1) Der Trolley ist etwas kurz, sodass ich bei meiner Körpergröße von fast 1,90m immer etwas gebückt laufen muss. Das geht  schonmal auf den Rücken, wenn der Trolley bis oben hin beladen ist. Wenn ich aufrecht gehen würde, würde der Trolley so steil nach unten zeigen, dass meine Ruten den Acker pflügen würden.

2) Beim Reifen springt bei mir dauernd das Kugellager aus der Felge. Auch mit Sekundenkleber konnte ich das Problem nur kurzfristig stoppen. Vielleicht muss ich einfach mal einen richtigen Kleber besorgen, damit es bombenfest ist.


----------

